# Can you help identify this wood?



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

A guy has a pretty large stack of this in his yard, he does not know what kind of wood it is, but I can pick up as much as I want and do some milling on my bandsaw and make small pieces I can use for small projects.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Might help if you could slice off some pieces, so the grain shows.












 







.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like an Oak...Post Oak, maybe?

It helps to know the general area where it's located.


----------



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry, I am in Tulsa, OK. I will cut a few slabs off tonight and post some pics


----------



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

White Oak


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> White Oak


I agree.


.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

yep, white oak


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

No doubt that it's a species of White Oak. While the bark looks like Post Oak to me (a White Oak species) it could also be Bur Oak, Chestnut Oak or a White Oak hybrid of those.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

chestnut oak i am familar with has a thicker bark and also the would is usally darker in color, but not always


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I finally got one right:laughing:.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

white oak.


----------



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, looks like I will be making a trip to get a load. Probably should get some bandsaw blades too, I think I will have lots of wood to saw up!


----------

